#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Mudança nas categorias dos Fóruns

## MarcusMaciel

Olá Pessoal,

Tenho certeza que muitos de vocês não irão gostar, mas esta mudança foi necessária para garantir a organização e facilitar a moderação do nosso Fórum.

Desta forma começando hoje como alguns já notaram só teremos categorias genéricas: 

Redes


Serviços


Sistemas Operacionais 


Linguagens de Programação


Segurança


Classificados


Certificação


Assuntos não relacionados


Noticias


Under-Linux.Org

Exemplo: todo o conteúdo de Mikrotik, Wireless foi movido para Redes e todo conteúdo de Proxy como ThunderCache foi Movido para Serviços.

Espero que entendam que desta forma irá facilitar os usuários ao criarem novos tópicos e que continuamos a contar com Tags que podem ser usadas para marcar conteúdo com uma categoria mais especifica.

Obrigado,

----------


## arasouza

Ok cara, todo esforço visando a melhoria deve ser parabenizado.

----------


## kaarl

Sim, acredito que via ficar mais fácil de organizar do que com muitos subtópicos. Aproveito para desejar uma ótima Páscoa a todos que lerem este tópico, bem como a paz em família e colaboradores. Carlos Martins, - Daspre Telecom

----------


## 1929

Bom que a receptividade está sendo positiva.

Podem ter a certeza que o Marcus apesar de estar a maior parte do tempo nos bastidores, está sempre acompanhando o desenrolar do dia/dia.
E realmente estava ficando complicado. Muitos tópicos tendo que ser movidos para a área correta. 
Alguns usuários que não se preocupavam em organizar seus próprios tópicos.

E como o Marcus citou, o uso correto de tags pode ajudar a você ter sua própria estrutura. Por isso ao usar uma tag procure usar poucas palavras, uma ou talvez duas, somente palavras-chave que estejam ligadas diretamente ao assunto.
Por exemplo se o assunto for sobre instalação do mikrotik em PC ou em RB não seria bom usar tags como
mikrotik, pc, hd, rb, pois são muito genéricos e a pesquisa irá retornar muitos tópicos que não são os que o pesquisador quer achar
Então usando uma tag "instalação mikrotik" tudo que for relacionado será encontrado.
Para usar uma TAG é muito fácil. Basta entrar com a palavra ou expressão e salvar. Se for mais de uma tag é só separar por vírgulas.

----------


## TechMaycon

Pra mim é indiferente...logico que achei legal pq ficou mais "limpo"...mas eu sempre navego pela home e quando preciso de algo pesquiso bastante antes de perguntar...se cada um fizer sua parte sempre da certo...pesquisar antes é a melhor coisa...

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Arthur,

Você pode definir sua própria configuração em Configurações -> Configurações Globais -> Número de Mensagens a Exibir por Página:


Ou diretamente pelo link https://under-linux.org/profile.php?do=editoptions

----------


## TechMaycon

> Amigo administrador, uma coisa que poderia mudar é diminuir o número de respostas por páginas, está muito longo, 30 respostas por página fica muito ruim para ler, se deixasse como antes ficaria ótimo!


kkk...todo mundo é diferente mesmo ne...eu odeio ficar mudando de pagina...por mim pode ter 100 posts por topico...hehe

----------


## viniciuschagas

Agora ficou mais difícil de achar o que eu procuro, pois eu ia sempre no forum de cada serviço para procurar a solução.
E agora, o que faço para procurar com eficácia?




> Olá Pessoal,
> 
> Tenho certeza que muitos de vocês não irão gostar, mas esta mudança foi necessária para garantir a organização e facilitar a moderação do nosso Fórum.
> 
> Desta forma começando hoje como alguns já notaram só teremos categorias genéricas: 
> 
> Redes
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Bom agora temos uma busca do google no site então deve ser facil achar se você souber as palavras chave que deseja.

----------


## flacknet

Não entendi, com sub-foruns, ficava muito mias fácil achar alguma coisa, agora ficou impraticável isto.
minha opinião, assim ficou muito ruim.
Antes eu ja ia no sub-forum que queria ler e pronto, agora virou uma salada

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Não entendi, com sub-foruns, ficava muito mias fácil achar alguma coisa, agora ficou impraticável isto.
> minha opinião, assim ficou muito ruim.
> Antes eu ja ia no sub-forum que queria ler e pronto, agora virou uma salada


Acontece que a maioria dos usuários nao respeitavam os subforums e pra piorar ainda criavam o mesmo topico em varios subforums...

Infelizmente pra moderação do portal que é bem pequena isso era impossível.

----------


## 1929

Marcus, agora eu estou perdido para fazer a pesquisa por TAG. Não estou achando onde.

----------


## flacknet

> Acontece que a maioria dos usuários nao respeitavam os subforums e pra piorar ainda criavam o mesmo topico em varios subforums...
> 
> Infelizmente pra moderação do portal que é bem pequena isso era impossível.


Entendo isto, mais ficou melhor para moderação e pior para o usuário.
Adote politicas mais rigidas para quem não posta no local certo, pois infelizmente tem que educar o povo, se ficar sempre passando a mao por cima, sempre havera este problema e nem assim vai se resolver.

----------


## 1929

> Entendo isto, mais ficou melhor para moderação e pior para o usuário.
> Adote politicas mais rigidas para quem não posta no local certo, pois infelizmente tem que educar o povo, se ficar sempre passando a mao por cima, sempre havera este problema e nem assim vai se resolver.


Flacknet, creio que a administração está procurando o meio-termo.
Estava demais mesmo. Muita gente que não se preocupava em postar no local certo.

E endurecer o jogo também não resolve, pois já foi tentado.
Algum tempo atrás para toda atividade dos moderadores gerava uma comunicação ao usuário, como advertência e na reincidência como punição na pontuação. Isso também causou um atrito muito grande no relacionamento entre todos. Tinha gente que reclamava, outros não entendiam o objetivo. etc etc.
Tinha usuário que logo xingava, e achava que moderador estava perseguindo... Na verdade o moderador não tem tanta autoridade assim. O objetivo maior é ajudar no dia/dia do forum. Mas nunca um moderador tem a palavra final. Existe a Administração e estes são muito equilibrados e chamam a atenção para qualquer excesso por parte da moderação.

Muitos se lembram deste período. A ferro e fogo também não resolveu.

Mas também penso que sempre tem algo que pode ser melhorado. Esta questão da pesquisa eu também ainda não consegui assimilar todos os pontos, sejam positivos ou negativos.
Para mim a pesquisa não está se limitando ao ambiente do forum pois tem aparecido material externo o que amplia muito a pesquisa e nos leva a locais que não queremos. Agora o Marcus disse que a pesquisa mesmo sendo pelo mecanismo do Google seria mais eficiente, para mim também não está sendo.
Eu gostava muito de pesquisar por TAGs. Mas não encontrei onde.

Mas tenham a certeza que o MarcusMaciel vai encontrar a melhor forma de configurar isso.
A estrutura do Underlinux é feita em cima da arquitetura do VBulletim. Os recursos são muito amplos. E o Marcus é uma das pessoas que mais conhece do VBulletim no Brasil.
Se notarem, a maioria dos foruns baseados no VBulletim tem algo de parecido, não tanto pela mesma plataforma, mas porque o Marcus lança "moda". Outros ao verem novos recursos que ele vai descobrindo, acabam copiando o modelo.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

@1929;


Você pode pesquisar a tag diretamente na pesquisa personalizada do google que nada mais é que o sistema de busca do google dentro da base de dados do under-linux.org (que funciona muito melhor que nossos sitema de busca)

Ou

você pode acessar https://under-linux.org/tags.php ou clicando em Ver Nuvem de Tags

----------


## 1929

> @1929;
> 
> 
> Você pode pesquisar a tag diretamente na pesquisa personalizada do google que nada mais é que o sistema de busca do google dentro da base de dados do under-linux.org (que funciona muito melhor que nossos sitema de busca)
> 
> Ou
> 
> você pode acessar https://under-linux.org/tags.php ou clicando em Ver Nuvem de Tags


Marcus, neste link que você postou daí aparece a pesquisa por TAG. 
Fiz um teste com o anexo que você enviou e a TAG "categorias" achou o seu tópico logo de cara.
Mas a segunda TAG " Ver nuvem de tags" não encontrou. 
Por isso que acho o sistema direto de pesquisa na tag mais preciso. Só que não aparece na página do Under o menu deste link https://under-linux.org/tags.php . Este é muito preciso e acha as tags rapidamente sem misturar muito assunto.
Não daria para configurar este link de pesquisa para aparecer ao lado da pesquisa personalizada do Google, um campo para entrar com esta pesquisa?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

pronto ta la  :Smile: 
@*1929* agora é só clicar em Tags no menu

----------


## 1929

> pronto ta la 
> @*1929* agora é só clicar em Tags no menu


 @*MarcusMaciel*, grato...

Ficou muito bom...

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Olá Pessoal,

Tenho certeza que muitos de vocês não irão gostar, mas esta mudança foi necessária para garantir a organização e facilitar a moderação do nosso Fórum.

Desta forma começando hoje como alguns já notaram só teremos categorias genéricas: 

Redes


Serviços


Sistemas Operacionais 


Linguagens de Programação


Segurança


Classificados


Certificação


Assuntos não relacionados


Noticias


Under-Linux.Org

Exemplo: todo o conteúdo de Mikrotik, Wireless foi movido para Redes e todo conteúdo de Proxy como ThunderCache foi Movido para Serviços.

Espero que entendam que desta forma irá facilitar os usuários ao criarem novos tópicos e que continuamos a contar com Tags que podem ser usadas para marcar conteúdo com uma categoria mais especifica.

Obrigado,

----------


## arasouza

Ok cara, todo esforço visando a melhoria deve ser parabenizado.

----------


## kaarl

Sim, acredito que via ficar mais fácil de organizar do que com muitos subtópicos. Aproveito para desejar uma ótima Páscoa a todos que lerem este tópico, bem como a paz em família e colaboradores. Carlos Martins, - Daspre Telecom

----------


## 1929

Bom que a receptividade está sendo positiva.

Podem ter a certeza que o Marcus apesar de estar a maior parte do tempo nos bastidores, está sempre acompanhando o desenrolar do dia/dia.
E realmente estava ficando complicado. Muitos tópicos tendo que ser movidos para a área correta. 
Alguns usuários que não se preocupavam em organizar seus próprios tópicos.

E como o Marcus citou, o uso correto de tags pode ajudar a você ter sua própria estrutura. Por isso ao usar uma tag procure usar poucas palavras, uma ou talvez duas, somente palavras-chave que estejam ligadas diretamente ao assunto.
Por exemplo se o assunto for sobre instalação do mikrotik em PC ou em RB não seria bom usar tags como
mikrotik, pc, hd, rb, pois são muito genéricos e a pesquisa irá retornar muitos tópicos que não são os que o pesquisador quer achar
Então usando uma tag "instalação mikrotik" tudo que for relacionado será encontrado.
Para usar uma TAG é muito fácil. Basta entrar com a palavra ou expressão e salvar. Se for mais de uma tag é só separar por vírgulas.

----------


## TechMaycon

Pra mim é indiferente...logico que achei legal pq ficou mais "limpo"...mas eu sempre navego pela home e quando preciso de algo pesquiso bastante antes de perguntar...se cada um fizer sua parte sempre da certo...pesquisar antes é a melhor coisa...

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Arthur,

Você pode definir sua própria configuração em Configurações -> Configurações Globais -> Número de Mensagens a Exibir por Página:


Ou diretamente pelo link https://under-linux.org/profile.php?do=editoptions

----------


## TechMaycon

> Amigo administrador, uma coisa que poderia mudar é diminuir o número de respostas por páginas, está muito longo, 30 respostas por página fica muito ruim para ler, se deixasse como antes ficaria ótimo!


kkk...todo mundo é diferente mesmo ne...eu odeio ficar mudando de pagina...por mim pode ter 100 posts por topico...hehe

----------


## viniciuschagas

Agora ficou mais difícil de achar o que eu procuro, pois eu ia sempre no forum de cada serviço para procurar a solução.
E agora, o que faço para procurar com eficácia?




> Olá Pessoal,
> 
> Tenho certeza que muitos de vocês não irão gostar, mas esta mudança foi necessária para garantir a organização e facilitar a moderação do nosso Fórum.
> 
> Desta forma começando hoje como alguns já notaram só teremos categorias genéricas: 
> 
> Redes
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Bom agora temos uma busca do google no site então deve ser facil achar se você souber as palavras chave que deseja.

----------


## flacknet

Não entendi, com sub-foruns, ficava muito mias fácil achar alguma coisa, agora ficou impraticável isto.
minha opinião, assim ficou muito ruim.
Antes eu ja ia no sub-forum que queria ler e pronto, agora virou uma salada

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Não entendi, com sub-foruns, ficava muito mias fácil achar alguma coisa, agora ficou impraticável isto.
> minha opinião, assim ficou muito ruim.
> Antes eu ja ia no sub-forum que queria ler e pronto, agora virou uma salada


Acontece que a maioria dos usuários nao respeitavam os subforums e pra piorar ainda criavam o mesmo topico em varios subforums...

Infelizmente pra moderação do portal que é bem pequena isso era impossível.

----------


## 1929

Marcus, agora eu estou perdido para fazer a pesquisa por TAG. Não estou achando onde.

----------


## flacknet

> Acontece que a maioria dos usuários nao respeitavam os subforums e pra piorar ainda criavam o mesmo topico em varios subforums...
> 
> Infelizmente pra moderação do portal que é bem pequena isso era impossível.


Entendo isto, mais ficou melhor para moderação e pior para o usuário.
Adote politicas mais rigidas para quem não posta no local certo, pois infelizmente tem que educar o povo, se ficar sempre passando a mao por cima, sempre havera este problema e nem assim vai se resolver.

----------


## 1929

> Entendo isto, mais ficou melhor para moderação e pior para o usuário.
> Adote politicas mais rigidas para quem não posta no local certo, pois infelizmente tem que educar o povo, se ficar sempre passando a mao por cima, sempre havera este problema e nem assim vai se resolver.


Flacknet, creio que a administração está procurando o meio-termo.
Estava demais mesmo. Muita gente que não se preocupava em postar no local certo.

E endurecer o jogo também não resolve, pois já foi tentado.
Algum tempo atrás para toda atividade dos moderadores gerava uma comunicação ao usuário, como advertência e na reincidência como punição na pontuação. Isso também causou um atrito muito grande no relacionamento entre todos. Tinha gente que reclamava, outros não entendiam o objetivo. etc etc.
Tinha usuário que logo xingava, e achava que moderador estava perseguindo... Na verdade o moderador não tem tanta autoridade assim. O objetivo maior é ajudar no dia/dia do forum. Mas nunca um moderador tem a palavra final. Existe a Administração e estes são muito equilibrados e chamam a atenção para qualquer excesso por parte da moderação.

Muitos se lembram deste período. A ferro e fogo também não resolveu.

Mas também penso que sempre tem algo que pode ser melhorado. Esta questão da pesquisa eu também ainda não consegui assimilar todos os pontos, sejam positivos ou negativos.
Para mim a pesquisa não está se limitando ao ambiente do forum pois tem aparecido material externo o que amplia muito a pesquisa e nos leva a locais que não queremos. Agora o Marcus disse que a pesquisa mesmo sendo pelo mecanismo do Google seria mais eficiente, para mim também não está sendo.
Eu gostava muito de pesquisar por TAGs. Mas não encontrei onde.

Mas tenham a certeza que o MarcusMaciel vai encontrar a melhor forma de configurar isso.
A estrutura do Underlinux é feita em cima da arquitetura do VBulletim. Os recursos são muito amplos. E o Marcus é uma das pessoas que mais conhece do VBulletim no Brasil.
Se notarem, a maioria dos foruns baseados no VBulletim tem algo de parecido, não tanto pela mesma plataforma, mas porque o Marcus lança "moda". Outros ao verem novos recursos que ele vai descobrindo, acabam copiando o modelo.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

@1929;


Você pode pesquisar a tag diretamente na pesquisa personalizada do google que nada mais é que o sistema de busca do google dentro da base de dados do under-linux.org (que funciona muito melhor que nossos sitema de busca)

Ou

você pode acessar https://under-linux.org/tags.php ou clicando em Ver Nuvem de Tags

----------


## 1929

> @1929;
> 
> 
> Você pode pesquisar a tag diretamente na pesquisa personalizada do google que nada mais é que o sistema de busca do google dentro da base de dados do under-linux.org (que funciona muito melhor que nossos sitema de busca)
> 
> Ou
> 
> você pode acessar https://under-linux.org/tags.php ou clicando em Ver Nuvem de Tags


Marcus, neste link que você postou daí aparece a pesquisa por TAG. 
Fiz um teste com o anexo que você enviou e a TAG "categorias" achou o seu tópico logo de cara.
Mas a segunda TAG " Ver nuvem de tags" não encontrou. 
Por isso que acho o sistema direto de pesquisa na tag mais preciso. Só que não aparece na página do Under o menu deste link https://under-linux.org/tags.php . Este é muito preciso e acha as tags rapidamente sem misturar muito assunto.
Não daria para configurar este link de pesquisa para aparecer ao lado da pesquisa personalizada do Google, um campo para entrar com esta pesquisa?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

pronto ta la  :Smile: 
@*1929* agora é só clicar em Tags no menu

----------


## 1929

> pronto ta la 
> @*1929* agora é só clicar em Tags no menu


 @*MarcusMaciel*, grato...

Ficou muito bom...

----------

